# elevated switch tower



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Remembering back to my HO days I always had a fondness of a Atlas switching tower, and I stumbled on to a pathway solar light that looked very similar. A little pricy at $ 30.00 when I'm use to $.98, but for 2 but not terrible. Added a little evergreen styrene building siding sheet sealed the cracks, detailed the post to look like a large tree trunk post and added a styrene ladder. Even painted red and lettered it like my old Atlas one, fun easy build and memory maker, Bill


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

choochoowilly;

That is a really great piece of "imagineering." And the lighting is pretty easy on the electric bill.

It is fun to be able to take stuff and rework it to make it part of the railroad. A few years ago my older daughter asked if I wanted some caps from sparkling wine bottles. They looked like they could be reworked into a steam or sand dome, so I said "Sure!" They ended up as parts of a still on a whimsical freight car.


















Best Wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## choochoowilly (Oct 31, 2016)

Love it


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Nice switch tower, great idea

Jerry


----------

